# XP and other old OS users



## Corday

Even though you no longer have extended MS support, Microsoft made these important security updates available to you today (6/13/17).
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...advisory-4025685-guidance-for-older-platforms


----------



## SABL

Thanks Corday......I'll have to see what I can do until I upgrade my machines.


----------

